# Hocking Hills Hunting



## tabbaamahmoud (8 mo ago)

Hello Everyone!

I am new to Mushroom Hunting and was hoping for a few tips from this kind of community- would I have luck going to hocking hills and looking near the river and wet areas? Are there any types of meet-ups to go hunting together around the area too? I am in Columbus so any help would be greatly appreciated 

Cheers, and Happy Hunting


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Ohio Mushroom Society

Follow that link to the Ohio Mushroom Society. They have several forays each year that are open to more than just members. It is a great way to learn about more than just Morels. Great people, too.

Great hunting everyone!! 😎 🌞


----------



## tabbaamahmoud (8 mo ago)

sb said:


> Ohio Mushroom Society
> 
> Follow that link to the Ohio Mushroom Society. They have several forays each year that are open to more than just members. It is a great way to learn about more than just Morels. Great people, too.
> 
> Great hunting everyone!! 😎 🌞


Thank you So Much!


----------

